# windows  to linux only 10 mbit transfer rates ??

## Mgiese

hi there,

i got here several computers. if i try to send data through the network i can reach 100 mbit(HD), what means the cables are fine and the router works quiete well with approx 5,6 MB/s (100 mbit half duplex, i guess). but this just works when i am using LINUX to LINUX.

if i switch on any windows pc, win2000 or winxp the my data rate decreases to 600 kb/s(10 mbit half duplex) WINDOWS to LINUX.

i am using same cables, and the same switch, so a damaged cable or an incompatible router can dropped out.

any explanation for this ? 

i tried at least 4 different network cards, some of them were working with 100 mbit in linux. so it seems to be a general problem between linux and windows protocol layer. ??

THX a LOT

----------

## think4urs11

what do you use to test? scp/sftp/ftp/tftp/samba/netcat/...?

Test first with ftp as that is well implemented even on windows, samba wastes a lot of bandwidth, scp/sftp depend on the processor much more than others (and the Win clients are not too good)

----------

## sajo_raftman

same situation here: using scp with winscp under winXP and vista on 3 different machines from gentoo boxes ranging from p3 to core 2 duo.  Absolutely same performances as Mgiese reported. I don't think that the prolem is due to processor speed of a win machine. Could it be winscp? Did anyone tried some other scp client?

However, with ftp and samba between win-lin I've never noticed slowing down.

----------

## Mgiese

hi there

i connect from windows to my linux boxes with CORE-FTP

and from linux to linux with GFTP

dont think theres the problem

i think its either a limitation of windows or a general protocol problem

----------

## Suicidal

Try iperf windows to linux, may just be an application limitation in core-ftp.

----------

## Mgiese

 *Suicidal wrote:*   

> Try iperf windows to linux, may just be an application limitation in core-ftp.

 

i downloaded a windows client, but when i try to connect it expects a server on the other side right ? what to do on the other side (linux)?

thx a lot

----------

## SKab

Hi

Have the same problem. 

From my Xp box to a freeNAS box I get 19-20mb/s over samba. But from my Xp to gentoo box over samba I get like 500kb->1mb/s only.

When I try ftp XP to gentoo I get 6-7mb/s whit SSL and 15-20 whit no SSL and thats fine.

Some one have a clue whats wrong whit my samba speed?

----------

## padoor

try ultravnc server and viewer in windows and wine ultravnc viewer in linux side

you can transfer files back and forth.

connect using ip addresses.

approximately 8 Mb/s transfer rate achieved windows -windows, windows-linux

as the ultravnc server does not run under linux we can login with vncviewer from linux and initiate filetransfer from linux desktop after starting server in windows.

it does work flawless and fast

----------

## SKab

 *padoor wrote:*   

> try ultravnc server and viewer in windows and wine ultravnc viewer in linux side
> 
> you can transfer files back and forth.
> 
> connect using ip addresses.
> ...

 

Then I can use FTP. But I want samba to work. It´s fast to my NAS box but not to my gentoo box, or doesn’t BSD use samba ?

----------

## overpencil

I saw some people mention winscp ... winscp notoriously has very bad speed issues

http://winscp.net/eng/docs/faq_slow

----------

## SKab

Now I have found out some problems to my slow network.

First I checked my hosts files

I found this tool to check the network

```

Skab ~ # iperf -s

------------------------------------------------------------

Server listening on TCP port 5001

TCP window size: 85.3 KByte (default)

------------------------------------------------------------

[  4] local 192.168.0.1 port 5001 connected with 192.168.0.100 port 2455

[  4]  0.0-10.0 sec    259 MBytes    217 Mbits/sec

```

So its not my network thats the problem. Then I found this in my logs.

```

**Unmatched Entries**

 param/loadparm.c:lp_do_parameter(3509)  WARNING: The "printer admin" option is deprecated : 4 Time(s)

 printing/pcap.c:pcap_cache_reload(159)  Unable to open printcap file cups for read! : 18 Time(s)

 tdb/tdbutil.c:tdb_log(783)  tdb(/var/cache/samba/locking.tdb): rec_read bad magic 0x0 at offset=40584 : 1 Time(s)

```

I tested to disable the print part in the smb.conf. Changed the load printer to no and disable printer admin.

```

load printers = no

;   printer admin = @adm

```

Restarted samba and now I have 10-12mb/s  on bigfiles and 4-7mb/s on many small files from my XP box to my gentoo box   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mgiese

i noticed something strange. if i unplug the cable and replug it , i see for short time a message that a "10 mbit" connection has been made(win2000). if i click on the network symbol in the systemtray i see 100 mbit *confused* it must be a windows restriction or misconfiguration.

----------

